#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  ITM University, Gwalior btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

## amos.0119

*ITM University, Gwalior btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities:*



*ITM University, Gwalior,Year of Establishment:* 1997


*ITM University, Gwalior Affiliation:* Autonomous university 


*ITM University, Gwalior Mode of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*ITM University, Gwalior B-tech Branch:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Comm. EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBiotechnologyAutomobile EngineeringPetroleum Engineering
*ITM University, Gwalior Cut-Off 2013-2014:*

*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Architecture
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
73040

Architecture
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
121123

Architecture
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
163808

Architecture
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
130453

Automobile Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
316607

Automobile Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
380147

Automobile Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
692228

Biotechnology Engineering - 5 Yrs Dual Degree
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
631270

Civil Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
309417

Civil Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
367158

Civil Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
633572

Civil Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
490320

Civil Engineering - 5 Yrs Dual Degree
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
290171

Civil Engineering - 5 Yrs Dual Degree
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
541462

Civil Engineering - 5 Yrs Dual Degree
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
551506

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
342113

Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
380614

Computer Science & Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
837233

Computer Science & Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
491017

Computer Science & Engineering 5 year dual degree
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
116321

Computer Science & Engineering 5 year dual degree
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
794225

Electrical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
325609

Electrical Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
764806

Electrical Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
588676

Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
322806

Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
831984

Electronics & Communication Engineering 5-year dual degree
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
297702

Information & Communication Technology
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
349731

Information & Communication Technology 5 Yrs Dual Degree
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
290583

Mechanical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
325423

Mechanical Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
354197

Mechanical Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
846543

Mechanical Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
700865

Mechanical Engineering - 5 Yrs Dual Degree
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
106755

Mechanical Engineering - 5 Yrs Dual Degree
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
569032




*ITM University, Gwalior Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*




*Hostel Fee 2014:*

Sharing of Two/Three bedrooms with common toilets : Rs Rs.72,500/-  per student  per annum
Studio Apartment + Two Bed room + Pantry + Exclusive balcony+ Exclusive toilet: Rs Rs.85,000/- per student per annum
Studio Apartment + Single Bed room + Pantry + Exclusive balcony+ Exclusive toilet : Rs Rs.1,00,000/- per student per annum


*ITM University, Gwalior Placements 2014:*

*Top Rcruiters:*
WNS Global ServicesUnicon InvestmentLandmaarkTechnofire Engineering Pvt. LtdAntal international NetworkEndorasoft SolutionsVishal Mega MartEndue EnterprisesLife Mitra E Solution Pvt. LtdSBI cap securitiesGatiCeat, IndoreShriram Value Services Pvt. Ltd.Eureka Forbes Ltd.Karvy Stock broking Ltd.Shoppers StopUniLogic Software Pvt. Ltd.PropTigerWipro BPORuchi GroupPrometric3AARMobile Store Retail Ltd.Hazel InfotechDolphin sourcing pvt ltdNational Institute of Finance & AccountsUnimark RemediesReligare Securities Ltd.Reliance BPOHCL InfosystemIBM DakshTata Consultancy ServicesLilliput IndiaMiracleGenpact BPOICICI SecuritiesEXL ServicesAmdaleWebTek Labs Pvt. Ltd.
*ITM University, Gwalior Campus & Intra Facilities:* 

*Campus:* 

 ITM University is located on an area of more than 125 acres and is one of the largest campuses, along the Vindhyachal ranges and at a highly visible site on NH 75gfg in the city of Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh. Each department has its own building with laboratory, library and computer facilities. The 'NAAD' amphitheater has a seating capacity of more than 3000 people is being used for cultural and co-curricular activities of the Institutes. The university have 4 Boy's hostel & 1 Girl's hostel, namely Nalanda, Narmada, Sadipani, Shantiniketan and Girls Cottage of bedding 120, 320, 320, 200,& 120 respectively with two block of mess & dining of approximately 26,000 sq. feet with semi-mechanized system of hygienic cooking, having enough space for dining & mess facility for 600 & 520 respectively persons at a time. The campus also has an auditorium, on-campus nursing home and a 24-hour functional OPD, a gymnasium along with badminton, volleyball, handball, basketball courts & Indoors's play. ITM University recently opened the gates of new building named J.C.Bose Block

*Creative Flexibility and Freedom
*
The university aims to provide its students with a rich and varied academic environment through choice based credit system,modular approach, cafeteria approach, multipoint entry and exit, industry based credits, students exchange etc., that ensures opportunities for both intellectual development and the acquisition of professional knowledge and skills. It is designed in a manner that offers students necessary competencies to face the challenges of the new economic world order.

*Networking with Industries and Research Institutions*

At academic front we are offering academic programmes in cooperation with University of Staffordshire, UK and University of Greenwich, London, UK. We are making endeavours to further extend this network with other well recognized Universities of the globe in the domain of dual degree, research, training, student exchange,faculty exchange and placement of students. Additionally we are proud of our research linkages with well recognized labs of the country.

*Industrial Interface* 

ITM Univeristy has the highest footfalls of industrial leaders in central regions. More than
20 CEO’s visit every year to share their experiences. We have an enviable track record of highest number of placements in central regions. Since experts from industry are at our Board of Studies our curriculum have rich inputs from them which eventually helps in fine-tuning learning processes and shaping students. TCS, Infosys, HP,Wipro and HP are few flagship companies who are regularly visiting our campus.

*Resources*

High standards at the University are the result of both the learning opportunities offered and resources, experienced faculties, including rich libraries, museums, state-of-art laboratories and latest softwares. Our faculties have exposure to international learning systems and are defending their research at the best Universities of the globe. We are also coming out with international journals in many disciplines. We are also proud of our state-of-art laboratories, largest library in central region, well equipped class-rooms and large inventory of softwares. All combined offers an unparalleled learning environment.

*Extra-Curricular Activities*

Campus life will offer an endless feast to your mind. We offer a wealth of sporting and
cultural activity at the University. Initiatives ensure that aspiring performers enrich their education with a high level of activity outside the lecture. Students beyond their classroom will have countless opportunities for involvement and extracurricular enjoymen

*Address:* 

ITM Universe Campus, Opp. Sithouli Railway Station, NH-75 Sithouli, Jhansi Road, Gwalior - 475001, ( M.P. ),  INDIA





  Similar Threads: School of engineering,Tezpur University btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Gwalior btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Dr. KN Modi University, Tonk btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities DIT University, mussoorie btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

